# MaxCarnage LeClown shakedown



## Mxcrnag20 (Oct 23, 2011)

Took some time today and did a quick "shakedown" run of my costume this year. I got some great advice from you guys last time, so I'm at it again! Any critique appreciated, Thanks in advance, please feel free to point out anything you think would tune it a bit, I've been working pretty hard on this one, and am hoping it'll pay off!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

next one a big gust of wind blew...would like to make some adjustments so it doesn't blow around all crazy like this, but still allow the cloth to "flow" a bit for the big night!

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sew a few small weights (like fishing weights) in the hem and that will help keep things from flying up in the air while maintaining a flowing look.


----------



## Mxcrnag20 (Oct 23, 2011)

that's a great idea! It probably won't take that much either, Thnx for that!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks great overall, and I hope you like honesty. I don't know much about this kind of costume. It could just be the pics (I know that pics have trouble capturing detail or include distortions or optical illusions...), but I think the (not sure how exactly to describe) area behind the head to the top of the shoulder area looks a little too flat and the curves to the top of the shoulder seems a bit forced and not quite right... like it needs to be bulked 'out' and smoothed out a bit... Not sure how to correct it, either... just my personal opinion.


----------

